# Gebühren in "unbegrenzter Höhe" ??



## Dschemmel (26 September 2016)

Nachdem ich letztens im Ausland mein Handy einschalte, schickt mir O2/Telefonica eine SMS, mit "willkommen bla bla" und dann kommts: "Es können Gebühren in unbegrenzter Höhe entstehen".
Wie bitte kann das sein ? ich denke die werden automatisch auf max. ca. 60 € begrenzt, ausser ich schicke extra eine entsprechende SMS ??
Dschemmel


----------



## Reducal (26 September 2016)

Die 60 € sind für Gesprächsgebühren. Datenaufkommen ist ein weiterer Punkt und der kann teuer werden, vor allem, wenn auch Gespräche über den Datenverkehr geführt werden.

Siehe auch hier: O2 erpresst die Kundschaft...


----------



## Teleton (26 September 2016)

Umgekehrt.
50,- plus MwST gilt nach der EU-Roamingverordung für Datenverbindungen. Früher nur innerhalb der EU, heute weltweit. Gibt aber einen Sack Ausnahmen.
Auf Schiffen (insb. Kreuzfahrt), Fähren, Flugzeugen usw. Hatte eben eine Preisliste für Flugzeug in der Hand (33,- € pro 1000 KB).
Außerdem nicht in Ländern (bei Providern) die eine "Live"-Erfassung der Daten nicht hinbekommen (z.B Ägypten). In solchen Ländern bedarf es nur eines Hinweises wie Du ihn erhalten hast.
Mit Gesprächen ruinieren kannst Du Dich weltweit, wobei innerhalb der EU die Tarife noch oben gedeckelt sind, da kommt man nur mit stundenlangen Nutzungen zu relevanten Beträgen.


----------



## HoMAN (5 April 2017)

Um gegenzusteuern einfach eine Prepaid Karte nutzen.
Da kannst Du maxmimal das Guthaben verbraten, das auf der Karte gespeichert ist.
Falls ein Carrier im Ausland Abrechnunbgsprobleme hat und Abrechnungsdaten zeitverzögert übermittelt ist das auch kein Problem. 
In diesem Fall kann sich dein Anbieter eventuelle Nachforderungen in die Haare kleistern, 
dazu gibt es unterdessen Urteile


----------



## Hippo (5 April 2017)

Dann lies ALLE Urteile dazu ...


----------



## jupp11 (6 April 2017)

z.B:
http://www.verbraucherzentrale.nrw/...tschen-und-zu-nachzahlungen-verpflichtet-sein


> Bei Prepaid-Mobilfunkverträgen können Kunden unter Umständen ins Minus rutschen und zu Nachzahlungen verpflichtet sein
> BGH vom 09.10.2014 (I ZR 33/14)
> OLG Frankfurt am Main vom 09.01.2014 (1 U 98/13)
> LG Frankfurt am Main vom 21.03.2013 (2-24 O 231/12)


----------



## KarinGust (22 März 2018)

ja dazu gibts aber unterdessen wieder neuere Urteile


----------



## BenTigger (23 März 2018)

KarinGust schrieb:


> ja dazu gibts aber unterdessen wieder neuere Urteile


Und? welche? Beispiele?


----------



## jupp11 (23 März 2018)

z.B.
http://www.handyvertrag-info.de/handy-prepaid-abrechnung-minus/


> 27.01.2016  Der Bundesgerichtshof hatte sich mit einer Klausel in Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen auseinanderzusetzen, in der es um die verzögerte Abbuchungen bei Prepaid-Verträgen ging. Diese können zu einem Negativsaldo (Minus) auf dem Guthabenkonto führen. Für das Gericht war diese Klausel, sofern sie die Rechtslage „klar und unmissverständlich“ verdeutlicht, wirksam. Gegenstand dieser Entscheidung waren Roaming-Verbindungen, Verbindungen zu sog. „Premiumdiensten“ sowie Verbindungen in das Sprach- und Datennetz (Aktenzeichen III ZR 33/14).


ältere Urteile:  Artikel vom 17.04.2013
https://www.handytarife.de/?urteile-zu-prepaid-karten-im-minus


> In den AGB einiger Anbieter fand sich jedoch ein Passus, nach dem durchaus ein Negativsaldo auf dem Guthabenkonto entstehen könne, der vom Kunden unverzüglich auszugleichen sei. In Musterprozessen gegen simplytel und discotel stellten die Landgerichte München I und Frankfurt a. M. nun übereinstimmend fest, dass eine derartige Regelung den Kunden unangemessen benachteilige und daher unwirksam sei. Sie "ist mit der Eigenart und dem Zweck eines Prepaid-Vertrages nicht zu vereinbaren", meinten die Münchener Richter. Kunden müssten "weder mit der Entstehung eines Negativsaldos noch mit der unverzüglich auszugleichenden Kostenlast" rechnen. Sie dürfen vielmehr davon ausgehen, dass sie "die volle Kostenkontrolle" haben.



Eine Übersicht über die IMHO immer noch nicht klare Lage:
https://www.prepaid-deutschland.de/minusguthaben-auf-der-prepaidkarte/


----------

